
Luxembourg to become first country to make all public transport free - jonbaer
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/dec/05/luxembourg-to-become-first-country-to-make-all-public-transport-free
======
Gibbon1
In the context of heavily subsidized roads and freeways, free public transit
makes sense on pure balance sheet economics. It costs the state more for
someone to drive than the cost for them to take a bus for free.

Also I think free buses potentially means you can design buses for very quick
entry/exit.

~~~
ksec
I assume they are preparing for Self Driven Buses in the future? I don't know
about property market in Luxembourg, ( properly not anywhere heated as SV )
but it should gives incentive for people to live further away from City
Centre.

------
mips_avatar
Just for reference Luxembourg is about the same population as Minneapolis.

~~~
joshmn
And for the curious, our public transit system isn't anything worth writing
about.

~~~
kencausey
I assume you are referring to Minneapolis and not Luxembourg. The comment
would seem to apply to either, but have a different impact in each.

------
londons_explore
'Free' could open up new problems. For example, what about the homeless who
decide sleeping on a bus all night is better than the street?

'Free' or 'Unlimited' services can quickly find a small proportion of users
use far more than a regular amount of the service, often for no big-picture
economic gain.

~~~
tom_mellior
> 'Free' or 'Unlimited' services can quickly find a small proportion of users
> use far more than a regular amount of the service, often for no big-picture
> economic gain.

Pretty much any place that has public transport also has "unlimited" plans, so
if there were horror stories related to those, I guess we would know. Maybe
you have something concrete to share.

As for the homeless... sure. But to solve that, just solve homelessness and
you will have fed two birds with one scone!

------
alottafunchata
cool. is that like one bus line?

